

Copmpeting IMDB – any chance? - viptracedotcom
http://www.viptrace.com

======
viptracedotcom
Viptrace.com is modern content tracker and a full, self-renewed visual
database of all movies, books and music releases with an instant access to
content via apple, amazon etc. Users build their feeds from content sources by
"tracing" them with. We think we are nicer and easier to navigate than IMDB,
and what do you think?

